# Roy's Back



## Roy Harding (21 Jul 2009)

So.  I’m back.

Due to personal issues, I found it expedient to take a "leave of absence" from Army.ca for the past year or so.

The personal issues are resolved - and I'm back.

I "see" many familiar faces amongst you - and I'm overjoyed that you're still here.  I "see" many new faces here - and I welcome your enthusiasm and encourage your participation.

Mr. Bobbitt has kindly re-linked my old posts to my current user profile - so you who don't know me can search out my history.

This is a wonderful place - and deserves to be participated in with a good dose of common dog and some patience.

Those of you who may not know me will (I hope) find that I'm a fair and tolerant guy - a quick perusal of my posting history should (I hope) show this to be true.

I'm glad to be back - and I look forward to participating in the many serious, and also the many raucous, threads which this board is famous for.

Roy Harding
Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## Larkvall (21 Jul 2009)

Hi Roy!

Welcome back!

You don't know me.....yet.


----------



## Roy Harding (21 Jul 2009)

Larkvall said:
			
		

> Hi Roy!
> 
> Welcome back!
> 
> You don't know me.....yet.



Don't assume.


----------



## Journeyman (21 Jul 2009)

Roy Harding said:
			
		

> and also the many raucous threads* for* which this board is famous for.



I missed ya Roy   ;D


----------



## Roy Harding (21 Jul 2009)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> I missed ya Roy   ;D



Mea culpa.

I missed you too - @@@hole!


----------



## Larkvall (21 Jul 2009)

Roy Harding said:
			
		

> Don't assume.



Good point.  ;D


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Jul 2009)

Welcome back, Roy!!  Look forward to your posts!


----------



## leroi (21 Jul 2009)

Welcome back Mr. Harding,

I was just climbing aboard as you were leaving.


----------



## Drummy (21 Jul 2009)

Roy said  "So.  I’m back."

I didn't even notice that you were gone until you made the above announcement.    ;D

Drummy


----------



## Roy Harding (21 Jul 2009)

Drummy said:
			
		

> Roy said  "So.  I’m back."
> 
> I didn't even notice that you were gone until you made the above announcement.    ;D
> 
> Drummy



I missed you, too.  :nod:


----------



## Roy Harding (21 Jul 2009)

leroi said:
			
		

> Welcome back Mr. Harding,
> 
> I was just climbing aboard as you were leaving.



Thanks.

For some reason, I remember you - this could be very good, or very bad .....


----------



## leroi (22 Jul 2009)

Roy Harding said:
			
		

> Thanks.
> 
> For some reason, I remember you - *this could be very good, or very bad * .....



I agree ... hope I didn't scare you away! ;D


----------



## Roy Harding (22 Jul 2009)

leroi said:
			
		

> I agree ... hope I didn't scare you away! ;D



No, no - I meant that the fact I remember your name could be good or bad for YOU.

Since that original post however, it turns out that I remember you for good reasons.  

Roy


----------



## Larkvall (22 Jul 2009)

I found a video about Roy coming back..  :nod:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XzEnxHrYhaw


Is this you?


----------



## Roy Harding (22 Jul 2009)

Larkvall said:
			
		

> I found a video about Roy coming back..  :nod:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XzEnxHrYhaw
> 
> ...



Yes.


----------



## leroi (23 Jul 2009)

Roy Harding said:
			
		

> No, no - I meant that the fact I remember your name could be good or bad for YOU.
> 
> Since that original post however, it turns out that I remember you for good reasons.
> 
> Roy



Whew, that's a relief! I try to fly under the radar around here ... but I'm very glad they've let me stay this long! ;D


----------



## Yrys (24 Jul 2009)

Hi again


----------



## Roy Harding (24 Jul 2009)

Yrys said:
			
		

> Hi again



Bonjour cheri!

I missed ya.


----------

